# Firefox 3 launch a success: 8 million downloads in 24 hours



## 2000wolf (Aug 18, 2007)

The servers logged over 8 million downloads during the 24-hour download day, and Mozilla has declared victory after exceeding its initial goal of 5 million downloads. 
Firefox 3 launch a success: 8 million downloads in 24 hours


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Whoo! I hope they set the world record!


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2008)

For the record, there is NO record to beat. This is the first attempt for something like this. 

I have to say though, they had a number of problems when they first launched it, and I couldn't connect to the site for a good few hours.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, they had a DDOS attack (denial of service)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

2000wolf said:


> The servers logged over 8 million downloads during the 24-hour download day, and Mozilla has declared victory after exceeding its initial goal of 5 million downloads.
> Firefox 3 launch a success: 8 million downloads in 24 hours


:up:

Peace...


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

MikeSwim07 said:


> Yeah, they had a DDOS attack (denial of service)


Odd, i thought the downtime was because the downloads were just flooding out the servers. I heard it was because their application server was not delivering but the webserver was live as they were pingable.


----------

